# EHD - Cancel My Hoosier State Trip?



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

As many of us are experiencing here in Michigan, EHD is having an effect on our local deer herd. It appears the rest of the Midwest is experiencing similar circumstances. 

I have a long weekend planned for the 26th down in Steuben County Indiana. Are these EHD reports enough to cancel a trip out of state? EHD is not going to stop me from hitting the woods here in Michigan but is it enough to keep me from forking over the cost of a hotel, food and an out of state license? A few thousand deer is nothing in the grand scheme of things but I would hate to get on stand and watch the sun come up over the swamp to see white bellies lining the bank (overly exaggerating of course).

What are your thoughts? Any other guys debating this scenario who hunt out of state year over year?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

Missouri or bust baby!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

3 of us are schduled to head for SD to hunt whitetails the week before the MI opener. The area where we are going has been hit so hard that the DNR has offered refunds on deer licenses to anyone in that area. That would be US. The rancher has found 9 dead deer so far and I hope he is up front about any more because we are shucking out almost 3 grand apiece to go. Right now were in limbo about going until we hear more from the rancher.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

We canceled a trip to Indiana because of 100% crop loss + EHD, and this was on free private land.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hub what county were you headed to? PM me if necessary. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Hopefully your outfitter or rancher is up front with you on the deer herd.
If they are still seeing a good herd,I would go for it.
I'm also going(I think)to S.Dakota where they have been hit with EHD.The rancher sent us 2 pics of 150"+ deer that have fallen to it.Sad to say the least.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha no outfitter! Scouted in February and a quick stop in late September. The property is primarily ag land so it was not an area I could see the herd impact easily. 

I'm guessing I am over analyzing the situation but just curious if any other groups have backed out of hunts out of state. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gratefuldiver (Sep 30, 2012)

My southern property line is the IN border. Lagrange county. EHD is here but its not going to dent the take out of my back 40...


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

5th year iv put in for IOWA :yikes:.. winner winner chicken dinner
for 2 weeks I might not even come home for the opener..

hope this whole thing changes the way Michigan hunts


----------



## gratefuldiver (Sep 30, 2012)

Seriously, don't cancel your trip! Come on down & get these guys moving around...

PLEASE?

These are right in by the 4 corners area of Michigan's St. Joseph & Branch counties & Indiana's LaGrange & Stuben counties.

   

A few more pics at:
http://imgur.com/a/9Cqyv#0


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I didn't cancel thank god because it was a great couple of days. 

Deer, coyotes, sand hill cranes and roosters. Screwed the pooch on a nice 8 and my hunting partner drew back on another. Passed a small six as well. All in all a great trip. That Hoosier state is doing something right..... Hard to believe we were only 3 miles across the state line. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

